

Coming soon to GMail: See who is accessing your mail - ratsbane
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2008/07/remote-sign-out-and-info-to-help-you.html
This is absolutely brilliant.  It's been done on the web before but rarely and usually not so well.  Of course, it's the same thing you get on logging into a shell account and using "w" or "last" but doing it on the web is really a big deal.  Every web site with access control should provide some sort of log like this.  It seems like a simple enough idea but why isn't everyone doing it?
======
ratsbane
This seems like such a simple and fundamental idea, why isn't every web site
with access control doing it? I'm sure it's been done on the web before but
rarely and usually not so well. Of course, it's the same thing you get on
logging into a shell account and using "w" or "last" but doing it on the web
is really a big deal.

I particularly wish the bank/credit card web sites I use would give me an
access log instead of doing things like asking you tell them who your fourth-
grade teacher was or whatever when you switch computers or making you change
passwords every ninety days.

------
utefan001
I have been waiting for yahoo to do this for a long time. It makes me wonder
why yahoo and microsoft cannot come up with cool (yet obvious) things like
this first.

Does anyone know if this is something the IETF (Internet Engineering Task
Force) could make a part of the internet authentication standard?

